# Scannen mit libusb

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich habe seit kurzem bemerkt, dass im neuen Kernel das scanner Module fehlt (steht schon irgendwo im Forum)

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich das "Ding" nicht zum laufen bringe, auch nicht mit libusb!

Ich verwende KEIN hotplug, irgendwie brauche ich das nicht wirklich (bis jetzt funktioniert USB auch ganz super ohne dieses Package - wozu also installieren??).

Ich habe auch schon libusb gemerged.

Leider habe ich keine eindeutige Doku zu dem Thema gefunden (so ein Thread wie bei bootsplash oder eine offizielle Doku wäre echt super)

Ich habe mir also die Installation aus den ganzen Beiträgen "zusammengereimt".

Bis jetzt habe ich folgendes:

```
in der /etc/fstab/:

none /proc/bus/usb usbdevfs defaults,devmode=0666 0 0
```

```
via "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices"

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=04b8 ProdID=010b Rev= 1.04

S:  Manufacturer=EPSON

S:  Product=Perfection1240

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

```

```
in der /etc/sane.d/epson.conf:

usb 0x04b8 0x010b
```

und trotzdem findet ein sane-find-scanner absolut nix (auch nicht als root)

Muss ich denn noch was in die devfsd.conf eintragen?

Oder kann man ausnahmsweise mal den Scanner nicht mehr ohne hotplug verwenden (wo wäre denn da der Sinn, wenns ansonsten funzt?)

Der Scanner wird auch von dmesg gefunden (als full speed device)

Was mache ich denn da falsch und gibts vielleicht eine Step-by-Step Anleitung die auch bei mir funzt (alles was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, geht nicht)?

Niko

----------

## Basti_litho

hast du nach dem installieren von libusb auch die Sane sachen neu installiert?

Wichtig ist das in deiner "USE" Variable "usb" mitdrinnen steht - sonst wird (so war's zumindest bei mir) sane-backend (wo sane-find-scanner enthalten ist) ohne libusb support übersetzt, d.h. er versucht noch nichtmal deinen Scanner über die libusb zu suchen.

Also (hier mal ne mini Anleitung):

1. 

export USE="$USE usb"

2.

emerge -p xsane

jetzt sollte man so eine Ausgabe bekommen:

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.7-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libieee1284-0.2.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.13-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/xsane-0.92  

```

dort sieht man libusb und sane-backends (sane-find-scanner u.ä.)

MfG

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also sane hab ich schon neu gemerged, aber das mit dem usb-USE Flag habe ich nicht gewusst!

Gleich mal probieren...

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

Also das hat ja wunderbar funktioniert!

Jetzt wird mein Scanner gefunden und auch scanimage -L erkennt den Epson als Flachbettscanner!

Ich will mich jetzt erstmal drum kümmern, dass der Scanner als root funktioniert, di Userrechte könnte man dann ja in devfsd.conf ändern....

Ich kann jetzt zwar auf der Konsole den Scanner mit scanimage ansprechen, nur leider scheint kooka das nicht auch zu wollen (kooka meint, ich müsse SANE installieren -> das habe ich aber schon)

Muss ich vielleicht ein kde-Package mit dem neuen USE-Flag mergen?

Wenn ja, welches?

Niko

----------

## Basti_litho

da ich kein KDE oder Gnome hab - kann ich zu deinem KDE Programm recht wenig sagen.

Ich scann immer mit Xsane.

----------

## Niko_K

Ich hab das jetzt mal im "wirklichen" Root-Modus versucht (also Neuanmeldung)...

... und es funzt!

Versteh zwar nicht, wieso das mit "kdesu kooka" nicht gefunzt hat, aber egal...

Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Zugriffsrechte-Problem ohne hotplug lösen (wenn's möglich ist)

Das ist schwerer als ich dachte!

Niko

----------

## marc

http://www.angelfire.com/linux/crapsite/installation.html.desktop

da habe ich eine anleitung wie das angeblich gehen sollte, bei mir geht es nicht. ich habe hotplug jetzt wieder an doch verstehe ich nicht wie man als user scannen kann. bei mir geht es nur als root. ich habe den selben scanner (epson perf. 1240).

kannst du mir sagen wie du als user zugreigen kannst mittels hotplug?

in der /etc/devfsd.conf sehe ich nichts was auch nur annähernd hilfreich sein könnte.

ich habe kernel 2.6, das ist vielleicht der grund warum obiger tip (url) nicht funzt, da steht ja ---- nicht mit jeder kernelversion.

die /etc/fstab sieht auch bei mir so aus mit 0666.

ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.

mfg

----------

## marc

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138862&highlight=libusb

ok, fehler von mir, ich hatte meine local.start falsch angepasst. jetzt geht es. wie es ohne hotplug geht weiss ich aber leider auch nicht. 

mfg

----------

## Niko_K

Okay, dann installiere ich auch hotplug!

Das setzen der Rechte in der local.start ist mir doch ein wenig zu dirty!!

Wieder ein Boot-Skript mehr (und wieder ein längerer Bootvorgang   :Confused: )

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

Puh,

also das war ein ganzes Stück Arbeit!

Man musste ja noch selbst rausfinden, dass man auf die Zugriffsrechte in hotplug achten muss (gleich mal im anderen Thread posten)

Aber soweit scheint jetzt alles zu funzen,

Niko

----------

## Ansorg

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Puh,
> 
> also das war ein ganzes Stück Arbeit!
> 
> Man musste ja noch selbst rausfinden, dass man auf die Zugriffsrechte in hotplug achten muss (gleich mal im anderen Thread posten)
> ...

 

Hallo, kannst du da mal ein bischen ausführlicher werden?

Was genau hast du unter /etc/hotplug/... an files angelegt, mit welchem Inhalt, Permissons ...

Ich stehe gerade vor dem Problem, meinen Epson Stylus Scan 2500 wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen. Früher, mit dem Kernel modul scanner hat er bestens funktioniert. Nun, mit deisem UDEV kann ich ihn nur als root ansteuern. Den Tip, die Permissions für /proc/bus/usb/... in local.start zu setzen mag ich nicht - nach Aus/einschalten oder stöpseln des scanners ist das ja wieder eg.

Also das Hotplug Zeugs. Doch da verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was ich wo anlegen/eintragen muß 

danke

Jens

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das Ganze ist nicht ganz so schwer, wie man vielleicht anfangs denkt!

Einfach hotplug mergen und ein "rc-update add hotplug default" ausführen.

Jetzt brauchst du noch den Vendor und die Produkt IP des Scanners.

Die bekommst du folgendermaßen:

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
```

Jetzt suchst du noch den Scanner Eintrag und dann findest du diese beiden Angaben in der Zeile, die mit "P:" beginnt.

Wenn du in der /etc/fstab noch nicht folgendes stehen hast, dann trag das da ein:

```
none                    /proc/bus/usb   usbdevfs        defaults,devmode=0666   0 0
```

Jetzt können wir uns um hotplug selbst kümmern.

Du öffnest zuerst (als root) die Datei "nano -w /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap" und trägst dort folgendes ein:

```
# usb module         match_flags idVendor idProduct bcdDevice_lo bcdDevice_hi bDeviceClass bDeviceSubClass bDeviceProtocol bInterfaceClass bInterfaceSubClass bInterfaceProtocol driver_info

epson_scanner        0x0003      0x04b8   0x010b    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000
```

Bei mir ist 048b der Vendor und 010b die ProdID, das musst du also an deinen Scanner anpassen...

Jetzt brauchen wir noch ein Skript, das sich um die Zugriffsrechte des Scanners kümmert. Dazu legen wir die Datei "/etc/hotplug/usb/epson_scanner" an und schreiben folgendes hinein:

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ "${ACTION}" = "add" ] && [ -f "${DEVICE}" ]

then

        chown root "${DEVICE}"

        chgrp users "${DEVICE}"

        chmod 660 "${DEVICE}"

fi

```

Wenn du jetzt bei den beiden letzten Datein passenden Zugriffsrechte setzt (bei mir 660), dann funzt das wunderbar (evtl. nach einem Neustart)

Niko

----------

## DocGonzo

Ok, ich bin jetzt ziemlich genau nach der Beschreibung von Niko_K vorgegangen. Das Ergebnis:

Wenn ich mit mit xsane scanne bekomme ich:

 *Quote:*   

>  "Error during device IO".
> 
> 

 

Wenn ich scanimage als user benutze sagt er:

 *Quote:*   

>  "Error during device IO".
> 
> 

 

Als root mit scanimage kriege ich mehre

 *Quote:*   

>  "cannot get config descriptor: connection timed out" 

 

Meldungen.

Der Scanner (ein HP5200C) schaltet die Lampe einige male an und aus und der Schlitten fährt ein bissl hin und her, aber scannen tut er nix.

Wenn ich den Scanner aus- und wieder einstöpsel krieg ich in dmesg folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 2-1.3: control timeout on ep0in
> 
> usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd usbmodules dev 17 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110
> 
> 

 

Diese Meldung wird öfters wiederholt.

Ich benutze einen Kernel 2.6.3-mm2. Hat irgendjemand das gleiche Problem, oder könnte sich vorstellen woran es liegt?

sane-find-scanner erkennt den Scanner richtig. Allerdings steht dort in der liste zusätzlich noch mein AVM FritzX!USB was natürlich kein Scanner ist  :Rolling Eyes: 

Könnte das das Problem sein?

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

naja also so wirklich kann ich mir den Fehler auch nicht erklären.

Was hast du denn in der /etc/sane.d/hp.conf (das 'hp' da muss jetzt nicht stimmen, aber es sollte klar sein, was ich meine) stehen?

Vielleicht musst du die noch anpassen...

Ich kann dir meine grad nicht posten, weil ich grad am Laptop arbeite und nicht zu Hause bin. Such einfach mal ein bisschen im Forum, da findet sich so einiges...

Niko

----------

## DocGonzo

Meine hp.conf sieht so aus:

```
scsi HP

# Uncomment the following if you have "Error during device I/O" on SCSI

#   option dumb-read

#

# The usual place for a SCSI-scanner on Linux

/dev/scanner

#

# USB-scanners supported by the hp-backend

# HP ScanJet 4100C

usb 0x03f0 0x0101

# HP ScanJet 5200C

usb 0x03f0 0x0401

# HP ScanJet 62X0C

usb 0x03f0 0x0201

# HP ScanJet 63X0C

usb 0x03f0 0x0601

#

# Uncomment the following if your scanner is connected by USB,

# but you are not using libusb

# /dev/usb/scanner0

#   option connect-device

```

Da er den Scanner ja auch richtig erkennt (in xsane und kooka wird der richtige Name angezeigt) denke ich auch nicht, dass hier der Fehler liegt. Ich habe die FritzX!USB jetzt übrigens mal rausgezogen, und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Das ist also auch nicht das Problem. Welche Kernel benutzt ihr?

Ich hab schon nach den Fehlermeldungen gegoogelt aber nix gewinnbringendes gefunden. Das meiste läuft darauf hinaus, dass ein fehlerhaftes scannermodul (scanner.o) benutzt wird. Mit libusb haben einige Leute das gleiche Problem, aber eine Lösung hat bis jetzt keiner gefunden. Es handelt sich wenn ich mich recht erinnere immer um HP scanner.

----------

## PrakashP

*Hüstel*, lese mal die zweite Zeile von deinem code...ok, steht zwar scsi, aber ein Versuch kann ja nicht schaden.

----------

## Niko_K

Na da scheinen wir der Lösung ja ein Stück näher gekommen zu sein!

Kommentiere einfach mal die Zeilen 

```
scsi HP

/dev/scanner
```

 und versuchs dann mal mit der Konfiguration...

Niko

----------

## DocGonzo

Ne, das war's leider auch nicht! Ich hab inzwischen auch ne neue Version von libusb eingespielt (0.1. :Cool:  die einige Bugfixes haben soll, aber ohne Erfolg. Könnte es am Kernel liegen? Benutzt ihr Vanilla-Kernels? Hat überhaupt irgend jemand einen Scanner mit libusb und dem sane-hp treiber am laufen?

Ich werd mal noch ein paar Sachen probieren, aber viel fällt mir eigentlich nicht mehr ein ...

----------

## marc

Kommentiere mal alles aus was du nicht brauchst, in deinem Fall 

 *Quote:*   

> #scsi HP
> 
> # Uncomment the following if you have "Error during device I/O" on SCSI
> 
> #   option dumb-read
> ...

 

Dann schaust du mal (so war es bei mir) ob du eine /etc.sane.d/v4l.conf hast, wenn ja dann kommentierst du die Einträge darin auch aus. Der scheint die v4l Geräte alle mit einzubeziehen was aber nicht gebraucht wird. Zumindest ich brauch sie nicht. Dann ist natürlich die Anleitung von Niko oben massgebend. Gehe bitte danach vor und boote vorsichtshalber neu. Wenn es nicht geht dann setzt du folgende USE Flags

 *Quote:*   

> scanner usb

 

Merge (X)Sane neu genau wie libusb. Ob du Kooka (Kdegraphics) neu mergen mußt weiss ich nicht. 

Das alles setzt natürlich eine funktionierende Kernelkonfig voraus. Also die USB Module müßen drin sein und auch geladen werden. Dann sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme mehr geben. Wenn es nicht geht dann Fehlermeldung posten. 

MfG

----------

## DocGonzo

Das hab ich alles gemacht. Hab auch den Kernel, libusb, sane-backends und xsane mehrmals neu emerged. Aber er scannt nicht. Ich denke sane und libusb sind richtig konfiguriert. Der Scanner wird ja schließlich erkannt und auch angesprochen. Wenn ich scanimage ausführe, fängt er an den scanner zu initialisieren. Wärenddessen kriege ich Fehlermeldungen:

 *Quote:*   

> "cannot get config descriptor: connection timed out"

 

Wenn der Scanner dann normalerweise zu scannen anfangen würde kommt:

 *Quote:*   

> Error during device IO

 

Dann tut sich nix mehr und der Scanner fährt den Wagen später irgendwann wieder zurück. Die USB-Module sind alle richtig installiert. Der restliche USB-Kram (Tastatur, Maus, Drucker, Handykabel, Joypad, Festplatte, Digicam) funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Allerdings laufen die natürlich alle mit einem eigenen Kernelmodul und nicht über libusb.[/quote]

----------

## PrakashP

Hast du mal

```
# option dumb-read 
```

aktiviert? Steht zwar SCSI, aber wer weiß...

----------

## DocGonzo

Auch das hatte ich schonmal - ohne Erfolg. Ich hatte zwar den Eindruck, dass sich die Scanner-Initialisierung damit anders anhört. Aber das Ergebnis war zumindest das gleiche ...

----------

## PrakashP

Hmm, gibt es eine mailing list bzgl libusb? Evl mal dort gucken, oder unter bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## DocGonzo

Hier ist die Ausgabe von lsusb:

Unknown line at line 1809

Duplicate HUT Usage Spec at line 2650

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 Virtual Hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 03f0:0401 Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 5200c

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 Virtual Hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 Virtual Hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 Virtual Hub

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046e:6782 Behavior Tech. Computer BTC 7932 mouse+keyboard

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:c00c Logitech Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 03f0:1204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 930c

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 050f:0003 KC Technology Inc. KC82C160S Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03eb:3301 Atmel Corp. 4-port Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 Virtual Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 Virtual Hub

Die beiden ersten Zeilen machen mich etwas nervös. Weis jemand was das bedeutet?

Ich würde auch gerne noch die Ausgabe von "strace scanimage" posten, aber die ist sehr lang. Könnte jemand evtl. was damit anfangen? Dann könnte ich das vielleicht als eMail schicken ... 

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe bisher!

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das übersteigt jetzt mein Scanner-Wissen in Linux.

Wäre vielleicht mal gar nicht so schlecht, sich an die libusb-Mailingliste zu wenden (wenn's denn eine gibt....)

Niko

----------

## DocGonzo

Dann werd ich das mal machen. Wenn ich was raus krieg poste ichs hier rein.

----------

## DocGonzo

Also ich glaub ich hab das Problem gelöst. Mein Scanner läuft jetzt mit kernel 2.6.4 und libusb 1.0.8   :Laughing: 

Ich hab folgendes gemacht:

Kernel 2.6.4-gentoo installiert.

Das System auf udev umgestellt (Documentation, Tips&Tricks).

Update von hotplug und udev eingespielt.

CVS-Version von sane-backends installiert (gentoo-Version vorher unmergen!)

Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nix vergessen. Ich hab ziemlich lange daran rumgebastelt. Aber was soll ich sagen die alte Krücke scannt wieder und ich bin wieder ein bissl glücklicher mit meiner Kiste   :Wink: 

Danke an alle die geholfen haben!

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich muss erstmal Dank sagen für diesen Thread ich hatte meinen Rechner neuinstalliert und hatte nur gemerkt, dass es kein Scannermodul mehr im 2.6 Kernel gibt. Hatte mich aber nicht weiter bisher beschäfftigt. Da sah ich diesen Thread und hab es auch fast auf Anhieb hin bekommen. Ich musste nur den beiden Dateien etwas andere Rechte geben als in der Anleitung vorgeschalgen (chmod ug+x, chgrp users).

Damit klappt es. Aber ich habe nun ein anderes Problem. Wenn ich xsane gestartet habe und wieder geschlossen habe und es nun wieder starten will bekomme ich nur eine Fehlermeldung

```
Fehler beim öffenen des Gerätes `mustek_usb:libusb:003:002` Fehler während Geräte I/O

```

scheint so als wenn die vorherige Session von xsane irgendwie immer noch das Device blockiert.

Habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegen kann?

mfg Mathes

----------

## DocGonzo

Hm ..., ich sitze grad nicht an meinem Rechner, aber ich werde mal versuchen das mit meinem Scanner (HP) zu reproduzieren.

Poste du doch schonmal die Versionsnummern von

1. Kernel

2. hotplug

3. udev/devfs

4. libusb

5. sane-backends

6. xsane

die du gerade verwendest, das ist immer interessant und manchmal hilfreich!   :Wink: 

----------

## mathes.s

Kernel: 2.6.3-gentoo-r2

hotplug: sys-apps/hotplug-20030805-r3

udev/devfs: hatte ich bisher nicht installiert (devfs ist im Kernel aktiviert) emerge  gerade udev-016-r2

libusb: libusb-0.1.7-r1

sane-backends: sane-backends-1.0.13-r3

xsane: xsane-0.92

mfg Mathes

----------

## mathes.s

Hey ok,

manchmal sollte man nicht so schnell irgendwas emergen und erstmal lesen was es bringt. Udev gleichzeitig mit devfs im Kernel funktioniert nicht. Sollen ja eigentlich auch das gleiche machen.

Also für obige Liste, kein udev installiert.

mfg Mathes

----------

## DocGonzo

Ok, also der Fehler den du beschreibst, tritt bei mir nicht auf! Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass ich den ersten Scan zweimal starten muss, weil ich beim ersten mal diesen Device I/O Fehler bekomme. Allerdings habe ich eben auch einen ganz anderen Scanner der ein anderes Backend benutzt. Deshalb werden meine Tipps wohl nicht sehr hilfreich sein. Wie schon gesagt mein Scanner hat erst funktioniert nachdem ich alles auf udev umgestellt und die CVS Version von sane-backends installiert hab. Das mit der CVS währ vielleicht erstmal ne Möglichkeit für dich, das ist nicht soviel Arbeit. Deinstallier doch mal deine sane-backends und hol dir auf www.project-sane.org das aktuelle CVS snapshot. Das kannste dann einfach mit configure/make/make install installieren. Und wenns auch nicht funktioniert ist es mit make uninstall auch schnell wieder von der Platte geputzt.

----------

## TheGrudge

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also das Ganze ist nicht ganz so schwer, wie man vielleicht anfangs denkt!
> 
> Einfach hotplug mergen und ein "rc-update add hotplug default" ausführen.
> ...

 

hmm also ich habe das so gemacht wie du beschrieben hast, aber irgendwie kann ich immer noch nicht als user scannen!

es kommt auch kein fehler... 

auch bei einem 

```
/etc/init.d/hotplug restart
```

kommen keine fehler, also denke ich mal das es funktioniert. Aber irgendwie gehts trotzdem nicht.

wenn ich in 

```
/proc/bus/usb/001
```

reingucke, dann stimmen die zugriffsrechte immer noch nicht... es steht immernoch auf root:root und 644. leider brauche ich aber schreibzugriff, um den scanner zu benutzen...

any ideas?

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich hatte auch erst das Problem, ich musste die beiden Dateien unter /etc/hotplug ausführbar machen. Wie ich auch geschrieben hatte habe ich bei beiden 

```
 chmod ug+x und chgrp users 
```

 machen müssen damit es dann klappte

mfg Mathes

----------

## TheGrudge

Och mensch das ist ja voll der Anfängerfehler!  :Wink: 

Mensch sowas dämliches! Jetzt geht's??

----------

## plate

Ein paar Monate später, einen Release von SANE weiter, und das Script ist nun auch per default bereits in /etc/hotplug/usb vorhanden (als "libusbscanner", nebst eigener Usermap). 

Nützt mir nur nichts.   :Crying or Very sad:  Ich will ja nicht ausschließen, dass ich besonders dusslig bin, aber mein komplett udev-gesteuertes System kennt kein /dev/scanner, /dev/usbscanner, /dev/usb/scanner0 oder sonst irgendetwas, womit SANE was anfangen könnte. sane-find-scanner hat keinerlei Probleme, den Scanner zu identifizieren: 

```
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x2206 [CanoScan], chip=LM9832/3) at libusb:001:002

```

aber scanimage -L findet nichts, xsane und kooka kennen keine Scanner, das übliche. Dabei sind die Permissions für sämtliche Skripte tiptop. Dass /etc/hotplug/usb/libusbscanner ausgeführt wird, merkt man schon beim booten: Hotplug meckert nämlich über fehlende Devices, bis ich die einigermaßen idiotische Zeile DEV=$(expr $DEV + 1) im Skript auskommentiere, dann ist Ruhe... 

Fest steht außerdem, dass der Scanner funktioniert, und zwar mit dem Plustek-Treiber, denn in meiner alten devfs-Konfiguration war er immer brav (Beweis). Ich ahne dunkel, dass ich irgendwie udev überlisten und manuell ein Device registrieren müsste, aber da verlassen mich dann doch meine Kenntnisse. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wie ich diese halbfertige Prozedur rund kriege?

----------

## yeoman

Da dein Scanner erkannt wird, dürfte es kein Problem sein, eine passende udev Regel zu erstellen. Bei mir sieht der Eintrag in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-my.rules z.B. so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> # Epson Scanner
> 
> BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}="SCANNER GT-7000 ", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="scanner"
> 
> 

 

Eine ausführliche Anleitung zum Schreiben von udev-Regeln und dem Tool udevinfo gibts hier: http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php

Vorsorglich auch noch ein Link zum udev-Primer: http://www.athemis.de/content/linux/udev_primer_de.html

Dein Scanner wird vermutlich unter /sys/class/usb/whatever auftauchen, also liefert dir ein 

udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/whatever die nötigen Informationen um deine Regel zu erstellen.

----------

## plate

Das hatte ich vor Monaten (beim Umstieg auf udev) schon mal probiert, aber so kann es gar nicht funktionieren. Sagt übrigens auch das Tutorial, das du empfiehlst: *Writing udev rules wrote:*   

> The usb scanner driver has recently been removed from the kernel and re-implemented in userspace (as part of the SANE package). You do not (and can not) write rules for this hardware as it does not rely on specific kernel drivers.

 udev-Regeln kann man offenbar nur für Kerneltreiber definieren, nicht für externe Module wie libusb. /sys/class/usb ist übrigens völlig leer... Kunststück, ich hab ja auch sonst nichts an meinen USB-Ports.

Dumm, wenn man Peripherie immer nur alle Jubeljahre mal braucht. Hätte ich mich bloß früher drum gekümmert, dann müsste ich nicht immer noch im Nebel herumstochern...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yeoman

Sorry, ich selbst habe leider (?) keinen usb-scanner, deshalb war mir das so nicht bewußt. Ich dachte wenns mit meinem usb-drucker geht, gehts bestimmt auch mit deinem Scanner ..... dumm gelaufen, trotzdem noch viel Glück ....

----------

